# VK | Clearance Sale



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/19)

​Artery Pal AIO now R600
Innokin Coolfire Mini Zenith D22 Kit now R750
Aspire Cygnet Revvo 80W Starter Kit now R800
VGOD Pro 200W Kit now R1700
Joyetech ESPION Infinite Starter Kit now R1350
iJoy Saber 100W Kit + Battery Included Now R1100
Eleaf iJust 3 Starter Kit Silver now R650
iJoy Avenger 270 234W Starter Kit + Batteries Black now R1200
GeekVape Flask Liquid Dispenser Stainless Steel 30ml now R280

Reactions: Like 2


----------

